# Hosting my Own Workshop | What Should I Know?



## D-B-J (May 14, 2015)

Hi all!  I gave a talk on long exposures and the filters I use to a local photo club (about 30-35 people were in the crowd), and since then I've had many express interest in my hosting a long-exposure workshop.  Now, I've never done one, but am more than happy to give it a shot (and I think I kinda know what I'm talking about, so I'm not nervous).  

So here's my plan:

1) Send out a info pamphlet with things like cost, gear needed, location, time, number of spots, etc.
2) On the day of the shoot, get to the location early and see what it all looks like (I'll be using Diana's pool, a waterfall with a million compositions.
3) Since they've all heard me talk about filters, I'll spend 20-30 minutes talking about things to remember (mirror lock up, cover the viewfinder, etc), and things like composition, how to use the filters they have, etc. 
4) Then I plan to let them all "go," and then I'll walk around between each one and give them a bit of hands on help, with composition, exposure time, etc. 
5) After everyone's set up and happy, I'll do some work of my own (if at all possible, if not I'll just do that after). 
6) Spend about 2 or so hours shooting (I'm always happy to do more or less, depending on how the group feels). 
7) After the shoot, I want to set up a Panoramio account where everyone can post images, then we can comment/critique each other, to help them grow and learn even more. 

The real question is, how does that sound? I myself have never attended a work shop, and I feel like this is a good way to start.  Here's a few frames of my own from the location I plan to use. 




&quot;Spring Flooding&quot; by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Down by the Wayside by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Once Hidden by f_one_eight, on Flickr


I think I'll cap it at 4 or 5 people, to keep the group small.  

Cheers!
Jake

P.S., any input helps!


----------



## pixmedic (May 14, 2015)

the most important thing is to include punch and pie.


----------



## Overread (May 14, 2015)

Few thoughts:

1) Get them to sign up before the day and then do your best to get info from them as well. Try to get a feel for the various skill groups that you've got to deal with. The key here is that you're building a picture of your group before the event (this makes it a LOT easier to plan and prepare). You ideally want to know the weakest and pitch your talk around that, but to also know the general spread - ergo you could have 1 really weak person and the rest only need a quick reminder; or vis versa.

2) Don't bother doing your own. Take your camera by all means (to turn up without it would be odd)- set it up - use it to demo things. But avoid doing your own - do it if the opportunity is there, but otherwise you're there to TEACH not to take photos. A lot of photography workshops fail because the organiser takes their camera - sets up - starts shooting and suddenly for all their good intent they get way to focused on that.
It's easy to get distracted with and also easy to then overlook others who might need help (that guy who's just changing settings like crazy and never pleased with the result - that person who's starting at the camera like its going to bite them - the person that can't work out how to get the quick release plate to fit etc...)

3) Have a fixed start and finish time. By all means have a fixed ending time with a "we can stay longer if you want" but have formal start and end times as that lets people structure their time around that.

4) Clothing, shoes, waterproofs, packed lunch etc...  Be sure to remind people to dress for the occasion - if you've got their emails check the weather the day or two before and fire off a reminder email to make sure they bring the right stuff for the weather and to check it themselves too.
Nothing kills fun faster than people badly dressed and having problems.

5) On the subject of weather keep an eye on the forecast, if its all pointing toward raining cats and dogs consider putting it off and rescheduling. Sure we can all survive a little light rain (and you can drum that up as an opportunity for new compositions and effects) but if its going to be a horrid day people won't have fun and the won't learn.

edit:
Remember also, never ignore a confident student. You might choose different language or approach them differently, but they can still have trouble or get confused or just take a daft direction at something that you know is just going to lead them down the wrong way. Here its about being attentive to the group again. It's also about respecting the fact that even if you've used a camera for 50 years there are still things that are new, different and that might prove a challenge to start with. 
Sometimes a little guidance really helps move things along quicker


----------



## bribrius (May 14, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> the most important thing is to include punch and pie.


since overead already nailed this much better than i am qualified to do, i am just going to respond to your post and ask what you suggest to spike the punch with?


----------



## D-B-J (May 14, 2015)

Overread said:


> Few thoughts:
> 
> 1) Get them to sign up before the day and then do your best to get info from them as well. Try to get a feel for the various skill groups that you've got to deal with. The key here is that you're building a picture of your group before the event (this makes it a LOT easier to plan and prepare). You ideally want to know the weakest and pitch your talk around that, but to also know the general spread - ergo you could have 1 really weak person and the rest only need a quick reminder; or vis versa.
> 
> ...



Good good stuff. Thanks for that! I will have their emails, and plan to send some detailed reminders before the shoot day. I also plan to do a deposit/rest on the day of, so I have people committed. I'll have a rain date as well, and will cancel it if need be. I like the idea of having a scheduled start and end time--makes it fair (they know what amount of time they are getting) and they can also plan accordingly. 

Thank you so much! [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (May 14, 2015)

bribrius said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > the most important thing is to include punch and pie.
> ...



I'm a gin lover... [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsecordphoto (May 14, 2015)

Get a permit and insurance.


----------



## D-B-J (May 14, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Get a permit and insurance.



Insurance is in the works. I've not thought of a permit. How do I go about finding whether or not I need one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm4him (May 14, 2015)

Overread said:


> 3) Have a fixed start and finish time. By all means have a fixed ending time with a "we can stay longer if you want" but have formal start and end times as that lets people structure their time around that.



Some great suggestions from Overread. I'd add this to #3:
If you DO have a "we can stay longer if anyone wants" addendum to your fixed ending time, make sure you know who in the group will absolutely NEED to leave at the prescribed time and make sure that their questions are answered beforehand. 
I've attended a few seminars and workshops where one or two people seem to dominate the teacher's time, to the point that they don't get around to everyone before the end of the scheduled time--and it seems like EVERY time, the people who dominated the teacher's time ALSO end up being the ones who could stay later. Those who were on a strict schedule and had to leave ended up leaving feeling like they still had unanswered questions.


----------



## jsecordphoto (May 14, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Get a permit and insurance.
> ...



Is it at a state park? You may have to call the town and find out who owns the property. Some places we have workshops at didn't require a permit, some did.


----------



## D-B-J (May 14, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > jsecordphoto said:
> ...



Good to know. Thanks man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (May 14, 2015)

Overread said:


> 2) Don't bother doing your own. Take your camera by all means (to turn up without it would be odd)- set it up - use it to demo things. *But avoid doing your own - do it if the opportunity is there, but otherwise you're there to TEACH not to take photos. *A lot of photography workshops fail because the organiser takes their camera - sets up - starts shooting and suddenly for all their good intent they get way to focused on that.
> It's easy to get distracted with and also easy to then overlook others who might need help (that guy who's just changing settings like crazy and never pleased with the result - that person who's starting at the camera like its going to bite them - the person that can't work out how to get the quick release plate to fit etc...)



This is so right on. I've been on a couple of workshops and nothing raises group ire like the leader taking the time the group paid for to do his own work.


----------



## D-B-J (May 14, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Don't bother doing your own. Take your camera by all means (to turn up without it would be odd)- set it up - use it to demo things. *But avoid doing your own - do it if the opportunity is there, but otherwise you're there to TEACH not to take photos. *A lot of photography workshops fail because the organiser takes their camera - sets up - starts shooting and suddenly for all their good intent they get way to focused on that.
> ...



This is all good input. Thanks folks [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (May 15, 2015)

Thanks again for all the help


----------

